# Fooling Yourself - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Styx classic - this video breaks down how i play this great tune.....thanks for watching!


guitar - Collings AT16


Fooling Yourself/Styx (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr - YouTube


----------

